# 6 more days! (O'Sensei's Birthday is almost here!)



## Shogun (Apr 20, 2004)

I was just wondering, does anyone's Dojo do anything special to celebrate O'sensei's B-day? At the Dojo I train at, we hold _Aiki Taisai_. We have people come from all over the USA for Keiko.

PS I train at *Tsubaki Kannagara Jinja*, _Granite Falls, WA_. The US branch of one of Japan's oldest shinto shrines and the only Shinto shrine in the Lower 48 states.
www.Tsubakishrine.com


----------

